# PM Me w/ your experience w/ Cancer Tx Ctrs of America



## BrokenDownNurse (Apr 1, 2014)

Hello again!

For those who don't know me, I posted my story (beginning of this chapter of my life) to the Introduction Forum.

I am looking over patient reviews of my Primary Care Provider's Hospital and it's a general hospital and the surgeon she sent me to is a general surgeon, not specializing in head and neck surgery. His published interests lie elsewhere.

I talked to someone from Cancer Treatment Centers of America, and it turns out that their primary Thyroid Cancer Center is here in Tulsa! I've read over their material but I haven't done a search for REAL reviews of the place.

I'm asking for anyone to please Private Message me with their own experience with them or the experiences of friends and family members.

I'm interested because everything I need or might need is there in the same building. Appointment times and sharing of information between care providers SHOULD be much better than running all over Tulsa as I have been doing. Right now I having to wait 7 full days to find out the results of my FNA. There are actual Thyroid CA Specialists based at this place. It seems worth looking into.

Thank you in advance for any information you can give me! Comments, observations, opinions, Word of Mouth etc. are all welcome please!!

BDN

p.s. I wanted to add that I am aware that this is a FOR Profit Healthcare Provider. I know they are going to try to sell a lot of "supportive" treatments such as naturopathy, herbal stuff, Reiki, etc. I will make sure everyone knows up front that I will NOT opt to accept or buy what I don't choose to. If they don't like our position, I will seek treatment elsewhere. I'm just looking for actual beneficial, NEEDED treatment. Continuity of Care is very important to me. So is having care providers who specialize in the care I need. Thanks!


----------



## BrokenDownNurse (Apr 1, 2014)

HOLY #*&$!!!! NEVER MIND. I did some extensive Googling on my own.

On another note, anyone here from Tulsa or the surrounding area??

BDN


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Hee-hee. Glad you got the details. 

FWIW, I had a general surgeon. But, he specializes in thyroid and breast cancer, so it made sense.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

LOL, glad you figured it out! I've heard horror stories about those places (and I think they were accused of deceptive advertising recently). My surgeon was an ENT--I think as long as the surgeon is experienced with thyroids (meaning they do 3-5 thyroid surgeries a week), it doesn't matter what type of surgeon they are.


----------

